# nucraft tools model 200 router table fence



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello,

I posted last year about how I picked up a Nucraft Tools Model 200 cast iron router table for a pittance at a local auction. Best deal I ever got.:smile:

Anyway I know the company is no longer around but I'm looking for a fence for it and was hoping someone who has a table like mine could share the setup they use. I've looked at a lot of aftermarket fences out there but can't see how they could be adapted to fit my table. Being that my table is very thick cast iron I can't drill it (easily anyway) to allow a fence to fit. I can't see how a clamp-on style fence (such as a kreg type) would work as the existing router table legs bolt to the side of the table.
Any help would be appreciated. I've included some pictures of the table. It's not mine but mine is the same.

Thanks.

Vr
Mark T.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't be afraid to drill cast iron. It drills and taps for threads quite easily. There are several places out there that sell good fences to adapt to your table with a little drilling and tapping. They cost a lot more than your table top, though. but if it is as good of a top as it looks, then investing in a good fence is worthwhile. Rockler, Eagle American, MCLS, just pop in to my mind at the moment. There is Incra and Jessem if you want to get premium ones. 
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The problem I see are the legs on either end. That makes clamping a home made fence difficult to impossible. If you go crossways, not so hard. Herb's suggestion of drilling the top may be your best bet. If you make a fence with a wide base and make long slots on either end of it then a pair of holes drilled through the top would work. I have pictures of a very functional home made fence that is cheap to build in my uploads.


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Herb & Chuck for your great replies. They give me some good ideas.

Chuck
Yes the legs are the big problem. Without them an after market clamp on would be great. The "upside" is they sure make the table solid. Being relatively new here how do I get to your uploads?

Thanks for your time guys.

Mark T.

OOPS!
Found it. Thanks.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark...since the legs are in the way, let's move them...

Add a spacer of appropriate size and material the length of the table...mount a T-track on to the spacer and level with the table top...add fence...route to heart's content...

The spacer can be the same size as T-track or wider...whatever you can find. A 2x4 or steel plate...whatever you got hanging around. I imagine you would want a nice 3/4x3/4 or so steel spacer considering the all metal config you have now... 

(see crude pic below)


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess there's no room or surface to bolt the legs to the inside, instead of the outside.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

As Nick said just get longer bolts and bolt the spacer so you can use the spacers to mount the fence. Very simple and it would be very stable. You could use any fence system that will attach to the spacers. Great table you lucky dog


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

TenGees said:


> I guess there's no room or surface to bolt the legs to the inside, instead of the outside.


Unfortunately no. When they made this monster they cast in support ribs underneath. This would prevent anything being installed on the inside of the table without extensive machine (I would think) Why they did this I don't know as you would think the thickness of the top would be enough but I guess they wanted to be safe.

Thanks though for the thought.

Mark T.


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Mark...since the legs are in the way, let's move them...
> 
> Add a spacer of appropriate size and material the length of the table...mount a T-track on to the spacer and level with the table top...add fence...route to heart's content...
> 
> ...





I like that, A LOT! Thanks.

I had thought about adding shims in the front and back of the legs to build out the table. This would leave a straight edge on all 4 sides but your idea is cleaner and I can easily add the miter tracks. Great Idea.

Mark T.,


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

empty5853 said:


> I like that, A LOT! Thanks.
> 
> I had thought about adding shims in the front and back of the legs to build out the table. This would leave a straight edge on all 4 sides but your idea is cleaner and I can easily add the miter tracks. Great Idea.
> 
> Mark T.,


Great...let us know how it comes out...pics too...


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's what I did. 
I used Oak for the shims and just used a 3/4" dia. straight bit for the T-Track channel. It turned out pretty good and should work fine.Thanks again Nick for the idea.

Vr
Mark T.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, now you can make your ownfence.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

empty5853 said:


> Here's what I did.
> I used Oak for the shims and just used a 3/4" dia. straight bit for the T-Track channel. It turned out pretty good and should work fine.Thanks again Nick for the idea.
> 
> Vr
> Mark T.


Glad it worked out...nice job executing...

Happy routing...


----------

